# Saceros 'King of Wolves'



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

...and all he surveys. (Oscar. 17 months)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

beautiful pics


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

I could, actually, melt into his face!
Fab! xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what wonderful photos. well done.
he is absolutely gorgeous.
michelle xx


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, looks like he really mean it! Such brave big guy!


----------



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics, like the location and love the dog.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

amazing pictures!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous dog


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

great pics and what a gorg dog .


----------

